# Warp in Cabinet Doors



## stockonehundred (8 Jun 2016)

Hi. I'm designing a sideboard in a contemporary style, using some cherry wood that's been sitting in a forest for goodness knows how long. It's extremely well seasoned, but will need a good drying out. 

Because of the style I don't want panels anywhere. I'm using the web frame method of dry mortice and tenons to cope with movement across the sides, top and bottom of the cabinet, but I'm a bit stuck on how to deal with the doors, without using panels. I basically want a minimalist look, so just plane door fronts. One of the doors will open to a built in fridge, so I'll have to attach runners on the inside to allow the fridge door to open, without pulling the fridge out and getting jammed.

Is there a method to prevent the doors from warping, or should I just use ply as a stable back for them? Or, best case, am I worrying about nothing?


----------



## MattRoberts (8 Jun 2016)

Hi, check this thread for similar discussion viewtopic.php?t=98006


----------



## stockonehundred (8 Jun 2016)

That was extremely useful, thanks. I think I'll make some veneers on my band saw. I'm not sure there's a better way..


----------

